# Two Cylinder Double Acting Steam Engine



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

As promised, here's the plans for the double acting V-Twin steam engine to which I've been working.

First are the PDF drawings (probably a couple of posts to get them all in here)...


----------



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

Individual Parts Drawings...


----------



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

More Individual Parts Drawings....


----------



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's the .zip file of the CAD model.  Uncompressed it's in STEP format.


----------



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

Now for two of the casting patterns (.stl format).


----------



## vederstein (Jan 29, 2019)

And the other two casting patterns...


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow.. Thanks for share ,vederstein !


----------



## davidyat (Feb 6, 2019)

Ved, where is the first thread you posted on this engine? I seem to remember that you said this engine can be made with bar stock. I looked at the cylinder in the plans and I don't think I have the expertise to make the cylinder out of bar stock yet. If I'm not comfortable with bar stock, it looks like I can buy the castings that you posted in the plans. Are the prices for one piece? And forgive my not knowing, but is the cylinder one piece if ordered or two halves?
Grasshopper


----------



## vederstein (Feb 6, 2019)

davidyat said:


> Ved, where is the first thread you posted on this engine? I seem to remember that you said this engine can be made with bar stock. I looked at the cylinder in the plans and I don't think I have the expertise to make the cylinder out of bar stock yet. If I'm not comfortable with bar stock, it looks like I can buy the castings that you posted in the plans. Are the prices for one piece? And forgive my not knowing, but is the cylinder one piece if ordered or two halves?
> Grasshopper



I haven't got to the point of offering the castings for sale.  In fact I haven't yet done analyzing what I'm going to charge.  The cylinder is the most difficult part to make without being a casting.

To make the cylinder without a casting would be brazing two pieces together or a much larger chunk of material and using a rotary table mill out what isn't a cylinder.

Please be patient and give me some time to come to a cost on the parts.  Again, I don't intend to gouge, but I do need to recoup my costs.  I'll eventually post the casting prices on the buy/sell forum when I get to that point.

...Ved.


----------



## Sam Ahad (May 3, 2019)

Thank for posting, Vederstein. What is inlet steam pressure?


----------



## vederstein (May 4, 2019)

I've yet to run this engine on live steam.  I've only run it on compressed air at this time.  My version will idle on around 5-8 psi.  On the spin art machine it's powering, I have it around 25 psi of compressed air.

Of course if you build the engine your performance may be better or worse than mine depending on the build quality.  (My skills are average, at best).


----------



## Paul Anderson (Oct 26, 2019)

Vederstein, thanks a bunch for these plans. This will be a ton of fun to build.


----------

